# GÓC SÁNG TẠO > Khu vực lập trình > Java >  1 bài JAVA căn bản : chuyển Chữ sang số

## panda41

Có 1 bài tập nhỏ mong các pác giúp đỡ .

Yêu cầu của bài tập là vậy :
1 chương trình yêu cầu người sử dụng đánh vào 1 chuỗi các từ dại diện cho số và chuyển chuỗi này thành số.
+ Phạm vi của số là từ : 1 - 9909.
+ Khi người dùng enter những số từ 1000 trở lên, thì sẽ dùng dấu "phẩy" và chữ "and" để phân biệt dơn vị hàng nghìn hàng tram
Người dùng input như vạy : sáu ngàn, chín trăm and bảy.
ch.trình dịch ra : 6977


Yêu cầu như vậy.
Mong các bạn cho mìh vài í kiến.
Mình chỉ "được phép" sử dụng những lớp cơ bản để thực hiện bài này như là : String class, Scanner class, File class...

----------

